
The composition of gut bacteria almost recovers after antibiotics - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-10-composition-gut-bacteria-recovers-antibiotics.html
======
JoeAltmaier
tl;dr: gut bacteria never recover after antibiotic treatment

So why aren't folks treated to a dose of beneficial gut bacteria a week after
antibiotic treatment? It seems obvious, simple and cheap.

